# 3 Pepper Jelly Recipes



## Bobmac (Oct 11, 2008)

Green Pepper Jelly

4 Green bell peppers; stemmed and seeded
2 Jalapeno peppers; stemmed, seeded and deveined
2 Cloves garlic
2/3 Cup white vinegar
2 tbsp Lemon juice
1 Package (1.75 oz) regular powdered fruit pectin
3 2/3 Cups of granulated sugar
4-5 Drops green food coloring (optional)

Puree the peppers and garlic in a blender untill smooth
Transfer the puree into a strainer lined with 2 or 3 layers of cheesecloth and let drip for 30 minutes. Measure 1 1/2 cups of the pepper juice. If you don't have enough, pour ½ cup of boiling water through the pulp to extract additional juice.
This is a good time to prepare your jars and lids.

Transfer the pepper juice into a large, deep stainless pot. Add the vinegar and lemon juice, then stir in the pectin. Bring to a full boil over high heat stirring frequently. Add the sugar all at once and bring it back to a full boil and hold it there for a minute; stirring constantly. Remove from heat and stir in optional food coloring and skim off froth.

Quickly pour the hot jelly into the jars leaving about 1/4” of head space. Wipe the rim, center the lids, and screw the band down fingertip tight.

Place jars in a canner and boil for 10-15 minutes. Remove the jars and let cool before storing.

Makes 7 4oz jars


Balsamic Red Pepper Jelly

5 Medium red bell peppers stemmed and seeded
3 Jalapeno peppers; stemmed, seeded and deveined
2 Cloves garlic
1/2 cup red wine vinegar
3 tbsp Balsamic vinegar
2 tbsp Lemon juice
1 Package (1.75 oz) regular powdered fruit pectin
3 1/4 cups of granulated sugar

Finely dice enough red pepper to make ½ cup and set aside. In a blender or food processor, puree the remaining peppers until smooth. 

Transfer the puree into a strainer lined with 2 or 3 layers of cheesecloth and let drip for 30 minutes. Measure 1 1/2 cups of the pepper juice. If you don't have enough, pour ½ cup of boiling water through the pulp to extract additional juice.

This is a good time to prepare your jars and lids.

Transfer the pepper juice into a large, deep stainless pot. Add the diced red pepper, all the vinegar and lemon juice. Whisk in the pectin and bring to a full boil over high heat stirring frequently. Add the sugar all at once and bring it back to a full boil and hold it there for a minute; stirring constantly. Remove from heat and stir in optional food coloring and skim off froth.

Quickly pour the hot jelly into the jars leaving about 1/4” of head space. Wipe the rim, center the lids, and screw the band down fingertip tight.

Place jars in a canner and boil for 10-15 minutes. Remove the jars and let cool before storing.

Makes 7 4oz jars.


Easy Jalapeno Jelly

12 oz jalapeno peppers; stemmed, seeded and deveined
2 Cups cider vinegar, divided
6 Cups granulated sugar
2 Pouches (6 oz) liquid pectin
Green food coloring if desired

Prepare the canner, jars, and lids.
In a blender or food processor, puree the peppers and 1 cup of vinegar until smooth. 
In a large stainless saucepan, combine the puree, the remaining cup of vinegar and sugar. Bring to a full boil over high heat and boil for 10 minutes, stirring constantly.

Remove from heat, add food coloring and skim off the foam. Quickly pour the hot jelly into the jars leaving about 1/4” of head space. Wipe the rim, center the lids, and screw the band down fingertip tight.

Place jars in a canner and boil for 10-15 minutes. Remove the jars and let cool before storing.

Makes about 5 8oz jars


----------

